# coralife and glass top



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Will the coralife CF fixture get too hot to sit directly on my glass top? The egdes and center peices that hold the glass peices together are plastic so I`m worried they`ll melt.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, considering the lens and trim of the coralife fixture are also plastic, I would not worry


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Depends on the wattage, My 4x65 cracked a glass top. The plastic parts aren't the problem its the glass.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

what about the ahsupply kit? my tank is built into the wall so I don't really need to worry about making things look too nice. Height is more of a concern for me as I only have about 3 inches of clearance. If I got a 2X36 watt, could they just rest on the glass top?

If money wasn't an issue (they're quite close anyhow) which would you guys suggest? The 96 watt from Coralife or the 2 X 36 from AHSupply?

Kim told me his 96 watt kit was REALLY high light. Am I going to get that same high light from the Coralife or will it be more similar to the 2 X 36?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I got the Coralife. we`ll see how it goes.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Congratulations. Brad takes the dive.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Hellooooooo algae!

Erin, if it ticks me off, you find room for it, and I`ll go back to my shop lights.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i've cracked the glass on my top before from a lamp sitting on top.

lesson learned!

keep it away from the glass.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I would have gone with the Coralife too if I were you. In fact I just ordered a couple of them to replace an AH kit and another fixture. 

If you are worried about the glass, you can always pick up the legs for the light so it's elevated a little off the glass. They're only around $7 for a set.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

That`s my little dilema. That tank is built into the wall with access to the back through a linen cupboard. The frame of the cupboard comes 2.5 inches from the top of the tank. The light is 2.5 inches high. there no room to lift it off the tank.

Does the fixture come with cooling fans?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I believe most, if not all of them have cooling fans. It's possible that some of the smaller ones don't have them, but I'm not sure.

It could be a problem if it's so tightly enclosed though, fans or not. I believe they recommend so many inches of clearance around them.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

well, if i come home one day and my top is broken, I`ll know why.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

brad said:


> well, if i come home one day and my top is broken, I`ll know why.


I recently purchased a 192watt coralife fixture. Very good quality, much better tha the Current USA stuff. I took some rubber feet and raised it over the glass top about 1 inch and it's fine. I did once crack a glass stop with a AGA 110watt fixture when it was setting right on top of the glass.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I haven`t seen much of a problem. there are no fans but it doesn`t need any either. At the end of the day, I can still touch any part of the fixture I want.


----------

